# wish you were here.



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Im in Hawaii on business (I know guys....I had to take one for the team. Its my cross to bear.) Anyway now that Im stricken with milling disease I look at every damn tree in sight. I almost had a crash today looking at all the HUGE exotic trees here. Of course here they're just trees to everyone. Like chinese food in china. I was amazed koa is like pine here. I saw bathroom partitions made out of it today....unreal. anyway sorry to go on but my traveling colleagues are sick of me pointing out every tree and I knew you guys would understand my excitement. Lol. Now if I leave all my clothes here maybe I can fill my suitcase with....


----------



## DavidM (Jan 24, 2011)

Pics! Where be them pics?

A few years back I did some work out there and took my wife with me. Was a fantastic time. My work ended up taking less than 2 days. But we stayed for a week... We sure enjoyed that business trip.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

DavidM said:


> Pics! Where be them pics?
> 
> A few years back I did some work out there and took my wife with me. Was a fantastic time. My work ended up taking less than 2 days. But we stayed for a week... We sure enjoyed that business trip.


 
x2


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Ditto, the above...
and bring me back some macadamia wood..!:laughing:

p


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

These were some of the milder looking ones. I'll get over to where I saw the crazy ones in the next couple of days


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

thats some nice trees.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Check these out.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

What Island?

I lived there on Oahu for a year, beautiful place nice to visit but to damn expensive to live. Gorgeous weather though and no need for a weather man. 86 degrees and a slight chance of showers pretty much every day. The showers made the beautiful water falls that was across from my house.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Oahu. Training some guys @ schofield. Staying in Ko Olina.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh I was at Kaneohe Bay.


----------



## Hammered Toes (Mar 16, 2011)

PSDkevin said:


> Oahu. Training some guys @ schofield. Staying in Ko Olina.


Spent 28 months at Schofield from Dec. 1960 to Apr. 1963. Went through the Jungle and guerrilla warfare training there twice.


----------



## roger8 (Apr 26, 2011)

These pictures seems very horror.. These kind of pictures I see in the horror movies...


----------

